# 1x4 stud wall and tub got me confused!



## Rincon (Mar 4, 2008)

I have ran into a problem I don't knwo how to address with the bathroom in my basement.  When and whome ever installed it they used 1x4's for the wall studs aginst the concrete block.  What I would like to do is replace them with at least a 2x, but I can't because of the shower/tub.  It sits flush with the 1x4's, and to move it out an inch would mean busting up the poured concrete floor just to move the drain.  Plus moving the wall of the closet at the other end of the tub.  I have been unable to find any drywall screws less than an inch long to use.  Less than an inch because the drywall is 1/2" and the 1x4 is less than 1" thick (right?).  Before they used nails.  Should I go back to the nails, or is there another way of attaching it.  Are there shorter screws out there and I just haven't found them yet?


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello Rincon:
You could use glue and nails to put the drywall back. Make sure you use the green papered 'moisture resistant' drywall.
Glenn


----------



## handyguys (Mar 4, 2008)

Those "studs" are called furring strips. Its not an ideal way to finish a basement because it limits electrical placement and also makes installing drywall a little queer. 

It sounds like the furring strips are in place but no drywall.
The furring strips are 3/4" think, drywall is half inch thick, thats 1 1/4" total. They make 1" and 7/8" screws those, or nails, are fine.

I would also consider insulating between the strips. There is a foam board made for this purpose and is 3/4" thick.

Glue under the drywall is a good idea. Greenboard in the bath is a good idea in the bath except for around the tub if you plan to tile. Tile goes over a cement board. Do not tile over greenboard in wet areas.


----------

